# Broken Fairy Wings...



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

This idea is actually for halloween NEXT year, so I can take my time.

I need to make a REALLY cool set of Wearable BROKEN fairy Wings. Does anyone have any Pictures, or props I can look at to get an idea of what they could/should look like?

ThankS!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Turmoil (Sep 5, 2009)

i think you could make the ones like the pic if you used sturdy wire like coat hangers and used panty hose to make the membrane part that way you could tear holes in it and depending on what kind of panty hose you used it could be see thru


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

That is an AWESOME image!! And PERFECT for what I was looking for!!

Thank you SO much!

Now my next Question is.. What would be the Best way to Attach them (or Wear them)? I know most of the Ones that come with costumes have weak tie on Systems, and I need something that yo9u can be "active" in and wont Break/fall off.

I was thinking of Trying to Incorporate them into some sort of Corset if possible.

As far as what to make them out of, I was hoping for something more sturdy than Coat hanger, as it tends to bend Rather Easily, but the Panty Hose idea is perfect.


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

does anyone have any ideas on what I can use for the Frame, aside from coathanger wire?


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

use a thinner gauge wire (with memory) just triple it up and twist it all together.(the more twists the better)
you can cover the twisted wire in black yarn, to add mass but also hide the wires and keep em tight together. if ya dip the yarn in white glue every once in a while it will act like paper mache.



the wires will end up being a lot bigger than coathanger(like the picture), easy to sew things to, alittle more ridgid than coat hanger but still bendable. add ripped nylons to the frame and i think you'll have a similar look to the picture i posted. ( btw your welcome )

i'd use the yarn to sew on the nylons, continuing to wrap the wires as you go.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

my daughter wanted flimsey ones.. so i used that craft wire garland... doubled it and made 4 little wings... wrapped in clear plastic siran wrap and taped.. now i just have to spread with glue and glitter... ill post pics later...


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

icyuod2 said:


> the wires will end up being a lot bigger than coathanger(like the picture), easy to sew things to, alittle more ridgid than coat hanger but still bendable. add ripped nylons to the frame and i think you'll have a similar look to the picture i posted. ( btw your welcome )
> 
> i'd use the yarn to sew on the nylons, continuing to wrap the wires as you go.


I thought about using some sort of Think Black fabric to wrap the Frames in. I also though about using Beef Netting for the "Membranes" as well. then after Wrapping the frames, and cutting to desired look, Using black rubber (surgical?) tubing, sliced down one side, to cover the outside of the frame, and then texturing with latex?

I'll try a few different things (Hell, I have an entire YEAR  and maybe do some sort of Tutorial.

Thank you so much for the ideas!


----------

